# No Camping, So I Cleaned And Modded



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Didn't get away to go camping so I caught up on some maintenance. Hadn't washed the trailer since last season ( was covered all winter but still dirty) so I washed from roof to wheels, looks much better.

I pulled the converter out and checked all the connections, found a couple of loose ones.

My water heater works intermittently on electric, I'm still trying to troubleshoot that one. It's working right now though.

The recent thread on lug nuts got me thinking so I loosened all of them and re torqued. I found a piece of aluminum pipe in the garage that slips over the 4 way lug wrench I have to give me some leverage loosening if they get bound up. It's about 6 feet long, I'm going to cut myself a 2 foot piece and throw it in the back of the truck. Also checked to make sure the four way fit the spare, which it does.

I finally got out to Home Depot and picked up the supplies to make a storage tube for the rear slide supports. I know a lot of you have done this in different ways, it's a great idea.



















Nothing fancy, but it works. Have to disassemble the two pieces of each arm and nest them just right to get them to fit.

Seems a lot of things go out to the trailer, never get used and just stay there so I went thru and did some house cleaning.

It wasn't camping, but productive none the less.

Next trip is 4th of July, I want to build a fold down shelf for over the dinette before then. I know one of the guys here did that mod and it's a really good idea I'm going to use. I 've got the material, just have to take the time and do it. After building cabinets all day, the last thing I want to do is build things in my spare time, so they usually get done at the last minute.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

storage tube looks great Mike. I spent today helping a co-worker reframe and install 9 windows in his back porch. It was a hot one.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

That sounds like my day, wash TT from roof to wheels, cleaned out inside, washed windows inside and out. Added some spring clips in the front compartment for the jack handle, wd bar, and awning rod. Finely got so hot just when and jumped in the pool....got to have a little fun on the weekend.

Gary


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

Nice looking mod. I am totaly impressed; this weekend was really sticky, hot and humid....all I did was camp local, put out the awning, kicked backed and had a few cold ones. Even with this amount of exercise, it brought a bead to my forehead









Well I should not complain, most of the year I am shovelling snow









Next weekend we have a spot right on the lake - booked it a few months ago







Spending father's day camping with the family - Granmas and Grandpas are coming up as well. Should be a great family day.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good Mike








Haven't done anything to the camper since last trip
Spent the day mowing 4+ acres and got sunburnt








Don


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi All

Great Mod, I will be doing the same in the next day or so. I do have a couple of questions.

What size PVC did you use?

What type of material are the straps made of?

Did you have to put anything under the PVC to clear the "U" bolts holding the Spare Tire Rack? Or was it high enough to clear it?

Thanks for any help.

Donald West
New Owner of a 2005 28RSDS


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi Donald,

The PVC pipe is 4" schedule 40. I bought two female threaded cleanout fittings (the pipe slips into the fitting) and two threaded caps. The straps are galvanized straps for 4" pipe. I bent one end the opposite way so I could fasten it to the top of the bumper and straightened the other end so it could be fastened to the back of the bumper.

It mostly cleared the U-bolts for the spare tire, I fastened one end down and was able to press the other end down to contact the bumper. To keep the tube from rotating, I put a couple of screws thru the spare tire mount into the tube.

The slide out supports need to be disassembled and nested together to fit into the tube.










I bought two of these safety clips to replace the bolts that held the two pieces together.










Hope this helps,

Mike


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi

Thanks for the additional information. It was a great help.

Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I built similar system for a sewer hose storage, except used the 4" drain PVC which is thinner wall than the DWV-PVC (schedule 40) Plus one end is flared. It is lighter weight but does the same job, I just use mine for the sewer hose.

Looks nice and neat/clean Mike.









Kevin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Didn't even think of using the thin wall pipe. Probably leaves a little more room inside. The supports just fit in the schedule 40.

Mike


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I looked at doing the same with the thinner walled pipe, but couldn't find fittings to cap the ends.
I bought the exact same 4", Schedule 40 to do mine. Now I just need the time.

Really a nice mod...


----------



## campmantobe (Jul 29, 2004)

Believe the 4 inch thin wall is the same inside just the outside is smaller and it is about half the weight.We sell alot of it at work and stock the caps and threaded ends and plugs for it.I had to put 8 inch on the back of mine to fit the HD mill felt we roll out next to camper.Notched out the spare tire holder and raised the tail lights about 2 inches up and the license plate bracket put on the rear bumber.Would love to post pictures to show you guys but aint that good yet at this stuff.Happy camping and this is a good mod for storage.


----------

